# La Plage st maarten



## CARTER281 (Jan 12, 2011)

Has anyone stayed here recently?  Is there a difference between La Plage and La Terresse?  Is one newer or closer to beach.  Most reviews on Tug or tripadvisor say rooms are outdated, is that still true?
Any help or advice will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Larry (Jan 12, 2011)

CARTER28 said:


> Has anyone stayed here recently?  Is there a difference between La Plage and La Terresse?  Is one newer or closer to beach.  Most reviews on Tug or tripadvisor say rooms are outdated, is that still true?
> Any help or advice will be appreciated.
> Thanks



La Plage is the original timeshare and on the beach but considerably older than La Terresse which was built about 5 years ago and is across the road from Laplage and not on the beach.

I visited La Plage several years ago and liked the location and it had great views of the bay. They were building La Teresse at that time across the road and I didn't like their location and doubt that it has any decent views.

I have never stayed at either resort and don't know the current condition of either resort. It is very close to the airport and low flying planes fly directly over the resort.


----------



## TomR (Jan 13, 2011)

I am an owner at the Royal Islander La Plage.  It is an older resort with fairly large units that are kept in very good condition.  A Marriott it is not, but I doubt  you will find any timeshare on the island that meets that standard (other than maybe the Pelican Marina Residences).   La Plage has a very nice pool area overlooking the water.   I understand there is very little beach right now due to the last major storm, but that could change any day.  The resort is right next to the airport, but the planes do not fly directly over the resort, and usually stop long before bedtime.  I'm looking forward to my 2 weeks there in March.  
Tom


----------



## Bucky (Jan 14, 2011)

We were at La Plage for two weeks in Mar 2010 and going back for two weeks in May 2011.  

We absolutely love this resort.  The rooms are clean and the staff is terrific.  Like the previous poster said, a Marriott it's not.  But who cares.  This is a great resort with the only 7ft deep pool I've found recently.  The beach comes and goes.  Last time we were there the beach was great, this time it may be gone! Welcome to St Maarten.  

The location to great dining, shopping and entertainment makes it number 1 in my book and no, I'm not an owner. You literally just walk out the front door of the resort and there it all is.

La Terresse is across the street and not on the beach.  That says it all for me.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 15, 2011)

While purely subjective, many including myself consider the planes taking off and landing a form of entertainment.   Here are some older pictures of our stay there in 2001

http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/StMaarten#

Greg


----------



## ljwhit (Feb 2, 2011)

We stayed there several years ago and had a wonderful time.  As said above, the rooms are quite spacious and all overlook the pool and sea.  I would stay there again in a heartbeat.  Entertainment and shopping are right outside.  The planes landing was never a problem.  After the first couple, you don't even hardly notice the noise.  Fun watching them come in.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

does anyone know ... if you stay at la teresse can you use the pools and beach at la plage and the sonesta?


----------



## Bourne (Feb 3, 2011)

The last time we stayed out there, they did not allow.


----------



## TomR (Feb 3, 2011)

You can use the beach as it is public, but you cannot use the pool at La Plage.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

what about at sonesta? 

i know when we stayed ta la plage we could use their pool ...


----------



## liwarren (Feb 3, 2011)

If you have the wrong beach towel security will ask you if you are staying there and want to see your room key.


----------



## smalbany (Feb 12, 2011)

*La Plage can guests using Sonesta Pool*

I am a week 49 owner at RI La Plage.  I have never had any problem using the pool or loungers at the Sonesta. I cannot speak to any other time of the year, like peak season when the demand for chairs at the pool may be at a premium.


----------



## tcrny (May 3, 2011)

*Royal Islander LaPlage*

Hi everyone,

I just exchanged for this resort through II.  We are new to timeshare and excited to go on our first vacation to St. Maarten! Our past 3 vacations were cruises and this will be our first land vacation.  We found a great deal on airfare for the 4 of us also (my husband and I plus our 2 teenage girls).  I went on Trip Advisor after I booked just to read some reviews and I am hoping these people are just complainers.  It is hard to tell from these reviews whether they are genuine complaints or people who expect too much.  I am not looking for top of the line hotel just someplace that is clean, tropical, on the beach, relaxing and enjoyable. 

Was wondering if they offer some type of meal plan through the hotel or whether only option is to dine out every nite.  Also, I read somewhere online about departure taxes or fees when you check out.  Is this correct?  I don't recall seeing this on the II website in the description. 

Thanks for any info you can share.

Cathy


----------



## Krteczech (May 3, 2011)

*$ 50.00/week TS*

All TS on St Maarten charge owners and exchangers $ 50.00 TS "user tax".
Departure tax is included in your ticket price. Enjoy your stay at SXM, you must rent a car to explore the islands 36+ beachers. There is a lot of dining options and you don't need to limit yourself to AI plan. Have fun!


----------



## tcrny (May 4, 2011)

YanaManolov said:


> All TS on St Maarten charge owners and exchangers $ 50.00 TS "user tax".
> Departure tax is included in your ticket price. Enjoy your stay at SXM, you must rent a car to explore the islands 36+ beachers. There is a lot of dining options and you don't need to limit yourself to AI plan. Have fun!



Thanks for the info ... Is that user tax per person?  I am so looking forward to this trip.  Have you been to this resort?


----------



## Bucky (May 5, 2011)

I went to the RCI website and all it states is a $50 user fee.  Doesn't say per person.  When we last stayed there I'm sure we were only charged the $50 for the room and not ea person.

You are going to love this place.  Tripadvisor is a hodge podge of people that sometimes expect too much.  This is a clean, friendly resort right in the middle of the action.  We're going to be there again for two weeks starting 5/11.  This resort has a car rental office directly onsight that you might want to use rather than rent for a whole week.  Being located where it is, we only rent for one or two days a week.  Of course we've been there many times and seen just about all we care to other than the beach! Enjoy your trip.


----------



## scotlass (May 6, 2011)

We were at La Plage in February this year and loved it.  There is a grocery store right across the street and the mini-bus stops at the resort and will take you around the island.  Part of the entertainment is the planes coming into the airport and watching the crazy people who line up along the runway fence when a plane takes off!  Our unit was on the fifth floor and right on the end next to the airport.  Yes, it is very noisy, but air traffic stops at around 10-11pm and starts up at around 7am.  The huge jets don't usually come in until the afternoon so the morning air traffic isn't so bad.  The view from the unit was outstanding, pool below and ocean just beyond.  

A word to the wise...do not walk around alone at night.  There is a casino across the street which can sometimes make tourists a target.  Just be as cautious as you would be anywhere else.  Also, only take public transportation that has an official license plate indicating it is a legitimate taxi or bus.

We really enjoyed our stay at La Plage and would go back again.  We own at LaVista and go there every year for one week and every other year for 2 weeks.  This was our 'off' year so we traded to La Plage and will try for it again in 2013.


----------



## tcrny (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I cannot wait for vacation.  We have been cruising our last vacations so this will be a nice change.  I won't mind the planes ... will add to the excitement   That is nice it is right in the middle of everything convenient.  Does anyone know if I am able to find out exactly which room I will be in?  I did this through II exchange last week.  Although a room number was shown with the exchange, it says it is not a guarantee that the room number shown will be what we get.  Is there any particular room that is better than others?  The unit we are getting is a one bedroom.

You are right though about TripAdvisor ... many people just expect way too much!  Thanks again, Cathy


----------



## Krteczech (May 7, 2011)

$ 50.00 tax is per week/TS (not per person). Mini-buses are larger vans with lic plate BUS xxx and you pay per segment using little chart on display. Cash only. BUS will not take you to other beaches, you can use it to go to Philipsburg or Marigot and some residential areas. It is mostly used by locals to get to and from work. For short distance taxi may cost your party less than BUS. Two day car rental is probably the best choice. Maho market also has local food at lunch sold by weight. Thay also have adequate meat (their seasoned ribs are delicious) and  beverage selection if you want to cook at your condo. They have fresh breads all day long. Enjoy your trip, I have seven more months to wait my turn.


----------



## scotlass (May 7, 2011)

tcrny said:


> Is there any particular room that is better than others?  The unit we are getting is a one bedroom.



All rooms have ocean and pool view.  The one we had on the fifth floor and on the end had a huge patio/porch, much larger than all of the others.  I believe all the other one-bedroom units would be the same as another.


----------



## tcrny (May 7, 2011)

Can't wait to go!! I'm very excited.  Just wondering, I happen to see some youtube videos of planes coming in on Maho beach .. wow they sure come in low must be amazing to see.  Is this near the La Plage resort?  From the videos I saw there is a small stretch of beach just in front of the airport runway but it looks like the La Plage is further down the end.  Is this the same beach the resort is on?


----------



## scotlass (May 8, 2011)

I have a fascination for watching planes so I may be biased.  It's incredible how low the planes are but since the runway is right there, they would have to be low.  Anyway, La Plage is at the end of the stretch of beach you see the planes come in from. 
This is the view from our porch.  I will attempt to include another picture.


----------



## scotlass (May 8, 2011)

This was taken from the pool area at La Plage.


----------



## tcrny (May 8, 2011)

Very cool ... thanks for sharing the pics.  I think the planes will be a very cool thing to see flying that low.  Just wondering how often they fly in like that.  Is that stretch of beach directly under the planes from another resort?


----------



## scotlass (May 8, 2011)

The stretch of beach under the plane is literally at the end of the runway.  The buildings you see on the other end of the beach are the Sunset Bar and another resort among others.

The large jets start coming in at around 12-1pm, maybe one or two an hour.  Fabulous!


----------



## Bucky (May 10, 2011)

I think the KLM plane that comes in around 2pm daily is the best.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O3xSDiIqHA

Looking forward to watching again daily starting this Saturday.


----------



## Weimaraner (May 10, 2011)

Bucky said:


> I think the KLM plane that comes in around 2pm daily is the best.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O3xSDiIqHA
> 
> Looking forward to watching again daily starting this Saturday.



Here's another where people are blown into the water. Not sure I would get that close.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpPJdDNHRKc&feature=related


----------



## tcrny (May 16, 2011)

YanaManolov said:


> $ 50.00 tax is per week/TS (not per person). Mini-buses are larger vans with lic plate BUS xxx and you pay per segment using little chart on display. Cash only. BUS will not take you to other beaches, you can use it to go to Philipsburg or Marigot and some residential areas. It is mostly used by locals to get to and from work. For short distance taxi may cost your party less than BUS. Two day car rental is probably the best choice. Maho market also has local food at lunch sold by weight. Thay also have adequate meat (their seasoned ribs are delicious) and  beverage selection if you want to cook at your condo. They have fresh breads all day long. Enjoy your trip, I have seven more months to wait my turn.



Thanks for the info ... are you staying at LaPlage?


----------



## vettebuf (Apr 26, 2012)

*Two Questions*

Hi. I just booked a week at La Plage through RCI and I have two questions:
1) is there an elevator? Just asking since I see that the buildings are at least 5 floors high, and 2) do they drive on the right or left side of the road?

We've stopped at St. Maarten twice on cruises in the nineties but never stayed there. I'm excited!


----------



## silverfox82 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes elevator and US cars and US side of the road, only difference is the signs are european but easy to figure out.


----------



## vettebuf (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, silverfox. 

I just checked rental prices - very reasonable. Is there a bus stop within walking distance from RICLP? I enjoy taking local jitneys in Nassau, Grand Cayman, and Cancun.


----------



## silverfox82 (Apr 28, 2012)

The conventional wisdom for regular visitors is to use a local car rental company, I have used Tropical and Kenny's recently and am renting from the latter in Aug. I request a "scratch and dent", no need to worry about an additional bimp which seems to happen more often than not. Try TTOL for additional info on SXM and websites for car sponsers. SF, former owner of a  '60  and '66 coupe, next one????


----------



## Krteczech (Apr 29, 2012)

*BUS*

Local buses are minivans with lic plate BUS Xxx. Bus fare is set and posted on the dash. Buses are used by locals and some tourists, you need to ask if you want them to stop. They collect money as you get off. Just watch what locals do and you will be fine. You can take BUS from Maho to Philipsburg or Marigot and any place between. Have fun!


----------



## vettebuf (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks to both of you. 

Now I have to check out trip insurance since the trip is in September and DH won't be covered for medical insurance out of the country (Medicare and Tricare for Life). Any suggestions?

silver82- I sold my '98 dark red convertible last summer and I sure do miss it! I saw a new Mazda Miata that was the same color on the NJ Turnpike today. Maybe that should be the next purchase. Nah! We also had a '91 coupe too.


----------

